# FOs - Scent Memory Fragrance



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 26, 2022)

*Scent Memory Fragrance* is definitely worth a look for unique FOs based on popular OTC perfumes and other fragrances. You won't find the same-name FOs that   other sellers offer. I love the look of their site too! The prices seem in line with other sites. Check out their "Sample Bundles" to by several scents at once.

If you try them, post your findings here.  Please & thank you! 

Kudos to @lsg for finding what looks to be an excellent source for specialty FOs.


----------



## Future_Ghost (Jun 26, 2022)

I just got some samples! I got Your Skin But Better, Wrapped in Vetiver, Burning Roses, Golden Hour, Good Morning, their Palo Santo blend and their pine resin blend. I haven’t used them yet, but I love them all OOB, especially Golden Hour and Good Morning.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 26, 2022)

Future_Ghost said:


> I just got some samples! I got Your Skin But Better, Wrapped in Vetiver, Burning Roses, Golden Hour, Good Morning, their Palo Santo blend and their pine resin blend. I haven’t used them yet, but I love them all OOB, especially Golden Hour and Good Morning.


*Wrapped in Vetiver* -- that's what came up when I searched "White Shoulders", an old timey favorite fragrance. Hmm.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 27, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> *Scent Memory Fragrance* is definitely worth a look for unique FOs based on popular OTC perfumes and other fragrances. You won't find the same-name FOs that   other sellers offer. I love the look of their site too! The prices seem in line with other sites. Check out their "Sample Bundles" to by several scents at once.
> 
> If you try them, post your findings here.  Please & thank you!
> 
> Kudos to @lsg for finding what looks to be an excellent source for specialty FOs.


Oh goodness that site was WAY too fun to shop! I just loved all the beautiful art used for each fragrance!!! Now I have another account and a cart full.


----------



## MelissaG (Jun 27, 2022)

I highly suggest reading the descriptions on each of those fragrances. If they aren't labeled "type", it says in the description "our interpretaton of" on nearly ALL of them. I don't use anything that's a copy of existing scents from big companies.


----------



## Future_Ghost (Jun 27, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> *Wrapped in Vetiver* -- that's what came up when I searched "White Shoulders", an old timey favorite fragrance. Hmm.


Smells really good! It’s less “boyfriend-y” than I thought it would be but it’s such a nice scent.



MelissaG said:


> I highly suggest reading the descriptions on each of those fragrances. If they aren't labeled "type", it says in the description "our interpretaton of" on nearly ALL of them. I don't use anything that's a copy of existing scents from big companies.


Yes they do a lot of “types,” and are def upfront about it. I typically use plain one notes for blends but these are bought out of curiosity and for my own personal home care products. They have really nice scents, types or not.



TashaBird said:


> Oh goodness that site was WAY too fun to shop! I just loved all the beautiful art used for each fragrance!!! Now I have another account and a cart full.


The art is so cool!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 27, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I highly suggest reading the descriptions on each of those fragrances. If they aren't labeled "type", it says in the description "our interpretaton of" on nearly ALL of them.


Here's a bit from the "ABOUT US" section to explain why that is.

_Hi! I'm Kristen, the worker bee behind Scent Memory Fragrance Oils. This journey started with a facebook group, the Fine Fragrance Duplication Society, dedicated to crowd-sourcing and duplicating niche and fancy fragrances for makers of candles, soaps and body products. Our group of makers with exquisite taste in fancy-pants fragrances is making it possible to bring these great fragrances to candle and soap crafters across the United States! _


----------



## Future_Ghost (Jun 27, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Here's a bit from the "ABOUT US" section to explain why that is.


I’m a (albeit quiet) member of their very kind group and highly recommend it for fragrance lover chit chat


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks @Zany_in_CO and @lsg   I just broke my piggy bank to buy EOs, so I‘m making a wish list for now.


----------



## Vicki C (Jul 1, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Oh goodness that site was WAY too fun to shop! I just loved all the beautiful art used for each fragrance!!! Now I have another account and a cart full.


The artwork… has me hooked!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 18, 2022)

Well, I couldn’t resist.  I just placed an order for sample sizes of Paolo Santa Wood, Terra, Seven Veils, Rose and Peppered Plum, and Neroli Portofino.


----------



## contrinokathy (Jul 19, 2022)

I have been a scent memory member from the beginning. Many of her fragrances are her own formulation and some are dupes. The fos are easy to formulate your own unique fragrance. I made one with Ernesto, absinthe (not scent memory), stiff drink and wild poppy. 
Even the dupes are merely inspired by truly. I highly recommend the quality and the complexity of the fragrances.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 19, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> I highly recommend the quality and the complexity of the fragrances.


Good to know!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 20, 2022)

Read posts #32, #34, #39 by @contrinokathy in this thread:





						Best woods  balsam / pine / Christmas tree fragrance
					

The colors are pretty And I bet it smells great.  You’re kind… 😊  Okay team here is a summary of all your helpful input. Lmk if people have other thoughts. Last fall I was using 1/3 balsam from NG and 2/3  Woodland Themes but of course I don’t have good notes on results. I think the fragrance...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 22, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I don't use anything that's a copy of existing scents from big companies.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 24, 2022)

Posted in another thread:





						RIP Green Fig from Brambleberry :(
					

RIP to the fragrance oil Green Fig from Brambleberry! It wasn’t a fragrance I enjoyed on its own, but mixed with other floral fragrances it really made the scents come alive. It was a nice green, leafy scent, and maybe even smelled a little like soil or moss. A little went a long way, too; it...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				









						RIP Green Fig from Brambleberry :(
					

RIP to the fragrance oil Green Fig from Brambleberry! It wasn’t a fragrance I enjoyed on its own, but mixed with other floral fragrances it really made the scents come alive. It was a nice green, leafy scent, and maybe even smelled a little like soil or moss. A little went a long way, too; it...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 30, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Well, I couldn’t resist.  I just placed an order for sample sizes of Paolo Santa Wood, Terra, Seven Veils, Rose and Peppered Plum, and Neroli Portofino.


My Scent Memory FOs arrived.  I purposely tried to order very different scents based on the way the scents are classified on the website.  My OOB impressions:

*Terra* - Really different. It made me think of the rainforest of the PNW. I like it, but my partner does not.  From the Scent Memory site “A highly naturalistic fragrance composed of cedarwood, geranium, oak moss, orange and grapefruit.” Safe usage is up to 10.8% in soap based on the IFRA 50th Amendment dated June 2021. The one soap maker review noted - “Super strong. Slight acceleration (but still workable with even intricate designs, just be aware). I'm noticing a bit of discoloration (light purple).”

*Neroli Portofino* - Smells like the soap I use in the hotels I stay in when I get the conference rate. My partner gave it two thumbs up. From the Scent Memory site “Conjures cool breezes, sparkling water, and lush foliage through crisp citrus oils, floral notes, and amber undertones.” Safe usage is up to 8.28% in soap. The same soaper who wrote the review above shared “it just soaped beautifully!! No immediate discoloration (good sign as it's my experience that with floral discoloration, I know quickly).”

*Palo Santo Woods* - my first impression is a little chocolate, some wood and earthiness, which I like. I might be getting a little hint of the clove folding into what I’m calling chocolate.  I have no idea what Palo Santo smells like on its own.  From the site: “A cleansing and earthy blend of palo santo, orange, cedar, clove, sage, cypress.” Safe usage is up to 10.65% in soap.  There are no reviews from soap makers.

*Rose and Peppered Plum* - Nice.  My partner gives it two thumbs up.  I don’t know what all the reviewers mean by “dark” for scent descriptions.  I would call it a full or rich floral leaning scent that is heavily influenced by the patchouli and vanilla. From SM “both dark and sweet at the same time. Notes of Dark rose, plum, peppercorn, patchouli, vanilla.”  Safe usage is up to 13% in soap. There are no reviews that mention how it behaves in soap.

*Seven Veils* - I have no idea how to describe this.  It smells a bit exotic in a good way.  I don’t detect anything resembling carrot, which is in there as a top note, but I do think I can pick up a little sandalwood, vanilla and floral.  According to the website, the carrot adds an earthiness.  I like it. From SM, the notes are “Carrot, Pimento Berries, Glycine, Laurier Rose, Tahitian Vanilla Flower, Tiger Orchid, Sandalwood, Vanilla Bean” Safe usage is up to 13% in soap.  There are no reviews on performance in soap.


----------



## contrinokathy (Jul 30, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> My Scent Memory FOs arrived.  I purposely tried to order very different scents based on the way the scents are classified on the website.  My OOB impressions:
> 
> *Terra* - Really different. It made me think of the rainforest of the PNW. I like it, but my partner does not.  From the Scent Memory site “A highly naturalistic fragrance composed of cedarwood, geranium, oak moss, orange and grapefruit.” Safe usage is up to 10.8% in soap based on the IFRA 50th Amendment dated June 2021. The one soap maker review noted - “Super strong. Slight acceleration (but still workable with even intricate designs, just be aware). I'm noticing a bit of discoloration (light purple).”
> 
> ...


I personally love your choices. Seven veils discolors significantly but is beautiful in soap. 
Palo santo woods and portofino are also high on my list.


----------



## Vicki C (Jul 30, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> My Scent Memory FOs arrived.  I purposely tried to order very different scents based on the way the scents are classified on the website.  My OOB impressions:
> 
> *Terra* - Really different. It made me think of the rainforest of the PNW. I like it, but my partner does not.  From the Scent Memory site “A highly naturalistic fragrance composed of cedarwood, geranium, oak moss, orange and grapefruit.” Safe usage is up to 10.8% in soap based on the IFRA 50th Amendment dated June 2021. The one soap maker review noted - “Super strong. Slight acceleration (but still workable with even intricate designs, just be aware). I'm noticing a bit of discoloration (light purple).”
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! I have nine one ounce bottles that arrived today - I’ll post some feedback on them tomorrow. OOB I like them all. I’ll also post my husband’s hilarious first impressions. (Such as… “This smells like an old attic.”)


----------



## dibbles (Jul 30, 2022)

My order came today too! I've had an all day date with a grandson, so I've just had time for a quick sniff. I have a date with the other two tomorrow, but later in the day, so I'll try to give impressions tomorrow. I can say they are all nice. One that really stood out to me is Helloooo Sailor. I got it for my hubby, but I really like it too. It's not the typical men's cologne type of scent or overly cedar/woody. I can't wait to make him some soap with this one.


----------



## contrinokathy (Jul 31, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Thank you for this! I have nine one ounce bottles that arrived today - I’ll post some feedback on them tomorrow. OOB I like them all. I’ll also post my husband’s hilarious first impressions. (Such as… “This smells like an old attic.”)


Hmmm is it Ol Mossy Walls lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 31, 2022)

dibbles said:


> One that really stood out to me is Helloooo Sailor.


That one caught my attention too. Looking forward to hearing your impressions once soaped.


----------



## contrinokathy (Jul 31, 2022)

I soaped with hello sailor in hot process. It is phenomenal.


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 6, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> Hmmm is it Ol Mossy Walls lol


Hahaha close!  It was the mossy path one. I actually like it though!


----------



## contrinokathy (Aug 6, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Hahaha close!  It was the mossy path one. I actually like it though!


God I love that scent. It’s Beautiful


----------



## dibbles (Aug 6, 2022)

I tested the first four of my samples today. I can't report on discoloration or scent retention, but while it's fresh in my mind my first impressions. I will also update the fragrance notes when I can - they are currently in the newborn nursery on a heating pad and tucked into their blanket so I expect some changes.

Neroli Portofino - Neroli is one of my favorite scents. It's present here, but I want more. A very nice blend - neither too masculine or feminine. It smells expensive. It was easy to soap with, and actually seemed to slow trace. I ordered 2 ounces of this and I'm going to try mixing it with some All Souls Day from Nurture which I really like but it accelerates and discolors to yellow. Hoping the blend bumps the neroli and tames the naughty FO - and ends up being something I love. I also want to try Neroli Blossom from Scent Memory as a comparison - it might be closer to what I ultimately want from a neroli FO.

Helloooo Sailor - This is the only one that accelerated - not unworkable, but I wouldn't plan something that takes a long time to pour. I think an ITP swirl, drop swirl or any kind of hanger swirl could be made. There are some spicy notes, and it does seem to be more masculine than I first thought. I'd still use it myself, but will definitely keep it around for hubby. He has to like it - I'm not giving him the choice to not.

Black Saffron - I suspect this one will discolor some - not sure how much. It is probably the strongest of the samples I ordered. It is very complex and quite lovely. At first I thought 'fruity floral' but it's not really quite that. There are a lot of notes that just blend together in a beautiful way. Behaved well while soaping. 

Mojave Ghost - Definitely woody. I mostly smell sandalwood, and I'm not picking up much of the floral as yet in the soap. It's quite nice and was easy to soap. 

I ordered a sample of Baccarat Rouge and I love it. I made a small - okay, tiny - solid perfume with it. I really hope this one soaps well and the fragrance sticks. It is my favorite of the ones I ordered. Hopefully I'll be able to test the others soon.


----------



## contrinokathy (Aug 6, 2022)

dibbles said:


> I tested the first four of my samples today. I can't report on discoloration or scent retention, but while it's fresh in my mind my first impressions. I will also update the fragrance notes when I can - they are currently in the newborn nursery on a heating pad and tucked into their blanket so I expect some changes.
> 
> Neroli Portofino - Neroli is one of my favorite scents. It's present here, but I want more. A very nice blend - neither too masculine or feminine. It smells expensive. It was easy to soap with, and actually seemed to slow trace. I ordered 2 ounces of this and I'm going to try mixing it with some All Souls Day from Nurture which I really like but it accelerates and discolors to yellow. Hoping the blend bumps the neroli and tames the naughty FO - and ends up being something I love. I also want to try Neroli Blossom from Scent Memory as a comparison - it might be closer to what I ultimately want from a neroli FO.
> 
> ...


Portofino is one of my personal favorites. They are all so beautiful


----------



## dibbles (Aug 6, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> Portofino is one of my personal favorites. They are all so beautiful


I know. I really like what I got. I can’t wait to go sniff in person.


----------



## contrinokathy (Aug 6, 2022)

dibbles said:


> I know. I really like what I got. I can’t wait to go sniff in person.


I will be at HQ tomorrow. This drop was incredible


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 11, 2022)

I made a test run of my FOs tonight.  The bars are 65 g each and I scented at 4%. Nothing weird happened, as in there was no seizing or ricing, but some moved a bit faster than others and there will be some discoloration.  The scents all seemed strong to me and it was a bit overwhelming to be smelling them all at once.  I’m resting my nose now and will report back soonish.


----------



## contrinokathy (Aug 12, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made a test run of my FOs tonight.  The bars are 65 g each and I scented at 4%. Nothing weird happened, as in there was no seizing or ricing, but some moved a bit faster than others and there will be some discoloration.  The scents all seemed strong to me and it was a bit overwhelming to be smelling them all at once.  I’m resting my nose now and will report back soonish.


Fabulous.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 14, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> My Scent Memory FOs arrived.  I purposely tried to order very different scents based on the way the scents are classified on the website.  My OOB impressions:
> 
> *Terra* - Really different. It made me think of the rainforest of the PNW. I like it, but my partner does not.  From the Scent Memory site “A highly naturalistic fragrance composed of cedarwood, geranium, oak moss, orange and grapefruit.” Safe usage is up to 10.8% in soap based on the IFRA 50th Amendment dated June 2021. The one soap maker review noted - “Super strong. Slight acceleration (but still workable with even intricate designs, just be aware). I'm noticing a bit of discoloration (light purple).”
> 
> ...


Here are the color test results for my first round of Scent Memory FOs. From left to right in both photos:  Top row - Terra, Rose and Peppered Plum; middle row - Neroli Portofino, Palo Santo Woods; bottom row - Seven Veils, and the last one is BrambleBerry’s Eucalyptus Cotton as a reference point.  According to BB it causes mild acceleration but does not discolor.  The Seven Veils is so dark that it’s almost impossible to see the purple mica swirl on the top.  They’re all plenty strong enough for me at 4% and if they stick around I would consider ordering each of them again.  That will have to wait until after I test the next round I ordered 







My notes indicate a wee bit of acceleration for Terra and Seven Veils, so I will expect a bit more acceleration from these in a regular batch.  The recipe was 35% palm oil, 5% each shea and cocoa butters, 20% coconut oil, 5% castor and the rest liquid oils. I used 40% lye concentration and started with the batter at 95 F.


----------



## contrinokathy (Aug 14, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are the color test results for my first round or Scent Memory FOs. From left to right in both photos:  Top row - Terra, Rose and Peppered Plum; middle row - Neroli Portofino, Palo Santo Woods; bottom row - Seven Veils, and the last one is BrambleBerry’s Eucalyptus Cotton as a reference point.  According to BB it causes mild acceleration but does not discolor.  The Seven Veils is so dark that it’s almost impossible to see the purple mica swirl on the top.  They’re all plenty strong enough for me at 4% and if they stick around I would consider ordering each of them again.  That will have to wait until after I test the next round I ordered
> 
> View attachment 68214
> View attachment 68216
> ...


Lovely.  Seven veils and rose and peppered plum discolor the most even in hot process. Palo santo from sm is my favorite of the kind.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 16, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> Lovely.  Seven veils and rose and peppered plum discolor the most even in hot process. Palo santo from sm is my favorite of the kind.


 As promised, here's what I ordered.  I'm mostly interested in what accelerates.  I'm interested in what discolors, too, but not as much.  Thank you for any information!

Baccarat Rouge 540 Type

Bibliothe'que Type

Black Saffron Type

Bohemian Spa

Byredo Sunday Type

Delina Exclusif Type

Geranium & Incense

La Boulangerie

Laila Type

Noir Twenty-Nine Type

Ol Mossy Walls

Seven Veils Type

Whispers In The Library Type

Your Skin But Better


----------



## contrinokathy (Aug 16, 2022)

Carly B said:


> As promised, here's what I ordered.  I'm mostly interested in what accelerates.  I'm interested in what discolors, too, but not as much.  Thank you for any information!
> 
> Baccarat Rouge 540 Type
> 
> ...


Some of these I have not soaped with yet but of the ones I have 
Whispers - discolors but doesn’t accelerate 
7 veils - discolors quite a bit. No other issues as far as I know. 
Laila is fabulous. No issues 
Geranium is also fabulous. 
Biblioteque no issues as far as I know. 
Bohemian spa is also fine. Those are the ones I have soaped with and I experienced no issues other than discoloration.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 16, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> Some of these I have not soaped with yet but of the ones I have
> Whispers - discolors but doesn’t accelerate
> 7 veils - discolors quite a bit. No other issues as far as I know.
> Laila is fabulous. No issues
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 27, 2022)

Posted in a separate thread:






						Scent Memory Fragrances arrived!
					

The fragrances I ordered from Scent Memory showed up today.  What a group of intense and unusual fragrances. The one that blew me away the most was La Boulangerie.  I generally do NOT like foody scents, but every time I sniffed this, I could see a gorgeous French baguette with a crackly crust...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Carly B (Aug 27, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Posted in a separate thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Zany!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 27, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Thanks, Zany!


You're welcome, Carly B!


----------



## [email protected] moon (Aug 28, 2022)

I've used Autumn Vibes, Angel Share, Arugula, 7 Veils, All Hallows Eve, Gypsy Water, Wild Poppy and other than 7 Veils discoloring, I've had good luck with all of them in CP.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 28, 2022)

[email protected] moon said:


> other than 7 Veils discoloring, I've had good luck with all of them in CP


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 28, 2022)

I used Seven Veils with one of my slowest recipes last night and had mild to moderate acceleration working at 90-95F and 40% lye concentration.  I was anticipating the possibility based on the test soap and planned ahead to use it in the base layer of the soap, which was made in a slab mold.  I had no acceleration with Palo Santo Woods.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Aug 29, 2022)

I just ordered from scent memory. I’ll update when I Soap with them. Although I’m planning to use some in lotion and scrubs.
Here’s my list: 
Baltic Amber 
Your skin but better 
Seven veils 
Rose and peppered plum
Bibliothe’que
Butter bomb 
Grapefruit and peony 
Dragon punch
Coco spice 
Delina 
Baccarat rouge 
Mad tea party 
Franc encens 
Melon milk 
Berry compote 
Whispers in the library 
Orange petal marshmallow 
Tuberose


----------



## Kansamuse (Aug 29, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> I will be at HQ tomorrow. This drop was incredible


----------



## Milk Machine (Sep 1, 2022)

I bought 11 FOs
Wrapped in Vetiver
Bacarat Rouge 540
Bibliotheque
Helloooo Sailor
Neroli Portofino
Geranium & Incense
Terra
Santal 33
Suede Blanc
Noir 29
Cafe Vetiver

So far I have soaped with 8.  Rouge, Biblio, Neroli, Geranium, Helloooo & Suede Blanc have all been great. Biblio discolored but it made my soap with a little dead sea clay look more like aged paper, so great. Rouge also darkened my rose clay but made it look more,  well, rouge-y.
I was so excited about Wrapped in Vetiver. OOB it was my favorite. In soap I do not like it at all. It changed to a kind of astringent or just not great smell. Same with Santal 33. So good in the bottle but in soap it smells very similar to the soaped version of Wrapped and kind of similar to Geranium.  I was going to try Vetiver Cafe and Noir 29 today. They smell VERY similar to each other OOB. They also resemble Wrapped and Santal 33 so I am not too hopeful but wonder if there is anything I can do on my end to keep the scents from changing so much in soap. I do CP Goat's milk if that matters.
Also, fwiw, Geranium & Incense smells VERY similar to my nose OOB to Terra and I don't know if the average person would be able to tell the difference between Terra, Geranium & Santal 33 in my soaps


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 2, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> I bought 11 FOs
> Wrapped in Vetiver
> Bacarat Rouge 540
> Bibliotheque
> ...


I don’t have santal 33. I had it once but my nose didn’t get much out of it but I love geranium and it has sold out twice for me. Smells fabulous in soap - I used French green clay in it as well which makes it quite luxurious. Terra smells so much more earthy to me while geranium is more floral. Tomato leaf is exactly like crushing a tomato leaf. Just amazing. 
I have soaped hot process with hello sailor and it’s fantastic. I also soaped with Palo santo woods. It is the best I have ever sniffed. I made incense with it as well. The aventus and exotic orchid (skin safe version coming soon) is just heaven. 
I believe a volcano fo is coming as well.


----------



## Carly B (Sep 2, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> I don’t have santal 33. I had it once but my nose didn’t get much out of it but I love geranium and it has sold out twice for me. Smells fabulous in soap - I used French green clay in it as well which makes it quite luxurious. Terra smells so much more earthy to me while geranium is more floral. Tomato leaf is exactly like crushing a tomato leaf. Just amazing.
> I have soaped hot process with hello sailor and it’s fantastic. I also soaped with Palo santo woods. It is the best I have ever sniffed. I made incense with it as well. The aventus and exotic orchid (skin safe version coming soon) is just heaven.
> I believe a volcano fo is coming as well.


Since you know this company so well, I'm hoping you can answer a few questions so I don't have to ask them instead.

1. Does she ever have a sale?
2. Does she restock, or is it a "Once it's gone, it's gone"?  There are a lot of things where she says something like "Only 2 left" or the smaller sizes are sold out and she only has large sizes or special orders available.
3.  Some fragrances are sized at 30ml sample then it jumps to 2 oz.  Those seem to be the newer fragrances.  Is that where the company is going?

Thanks!  BTW, I am obsessed with Bohemian Spa......


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 2, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Since you know this company so well, I'm hoping you can answer a few questions so I don't have to ask them instead.
> 
> 1. Does she ever have a sale?
> 2. Does she restock, or is it a "Once it's gone, it's gone"?  There are a lot of things where she says something like "Only 2 left" or the smaller sizes are sold out and she only has large sizes or special orders available.
> ...


Kristen does have sales. Often the entire site sometimes slow moving oils, she always restocks - she just wants people to know what is on the shelves. 
I have been to HQ and she will be moving to a larger place but for now is limited as to how much she can have on the shelves or in stock. Kristen is in need of help as many companies are now. I do go there and help out when I can.  I can also get a sneak peek at what’s ahead and all I can say is - amazing high end fragrances are on the way. I am trying to talk her into Tom Fords lavender extreme dupe which is incredible. 
She is moving to the small samples, 2 oz, 8 oz and 16 oz. If I recall correctly. The 1 oz did not work out as she hoped. 
Boho spa is amazing. I love anise so yea. I know. 
Kristen is very approachable and if your Mineapolis you should stop by.


----------



## Carly B (Sep 2, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> Kristen does have sales. Often the entire site sometimes slow moving oils, she always restocks - she just wants people to know what is on the shelves.
> I have been to HQ and she will be moving to a larger place but for now is limited as to how much she can have on the shelves or in stock. Kristen is in need of help as many companies are now. I do go there and help out when I can.  I can also get a sneak peek at what’s ahead and all I can say is - amazing high end fragrances are on the way. I am trying to talk her into Tom Fords lavender extreme dupe which is incredible.
> She is moving to the small samples, 2 oz, 8 oz and 16 oz. If I recall correctly. The 1 oz did not work out as she hoped.
> Boho spa is amazing. I love anise so yea. I know.
> Kristen is very approachable and if your Mineapolis you should stop by.



Thanks for the response.  I live nowhere near, unfortunately.  But it looks like you are in Buffalo--you aren't close by either.   I am sad about the size change, tho.  30ml isn't much to try something, especially how fragrances behave in CP soap.  Brambleberry has trial sizes at half an ounce, and that's enough to do a small batch of soap IF the fragrance is strong, but barely. Kristen's fragrances are too expensive to take a flyer on many 2 oz bottles.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 2, 2022)

Carly B said:


> 30ml isn't much to try something, especially how fragrances behave in CP soap.


Maybe this will help. I buy 6 sample sizes to test before commiting to something I "can't do without". LOL Here's how I test them:






						Testing FOs/EOs & Colorants in CP
					

Testing FOs/EOs & Colorants in CP  Make lye solution. set in sink to cool     6 oz. water (33%) ~ (6.75 oz. 38%)     2.7 oz. (76 grams) NaOH (1% SF)  Make soap using 18 oz oils  (NOTE: 18 oz. oils X 1.37 = 24 oz. soap (approx.)  6 bars, 4 oz each     8 oz. lard 44.4%     5 oz. coconut oil 27.7%...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Carly B (Sep 2, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Maybe this will help. I buy 6 sample sizes to test before commiting to something I "can't do without". LOL Here's how I test them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  That's a way to use up some of my pre-mixed bases too.

Not nearly as much fun tho.  One of the one ounce bottles I bought I made solid perfume, solid conditioner (using a base) and a single M&P soap.  And I still have about half an ounce to make a few tarts.


----------



## Milk Machine (Sep 2, 2022)

I tried Café Vetiver and Noir 29 and they both seem to be good in soap. Time will tell with retention but both fragrances are still nice after the saponification process. They did accelerate a bit but not unworkable

Also, thanks to @Zany_in_CO for sharing this find!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 2, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> thanks to @Zany_in_CO for sharing this find!


Actually, @lsg gets the credit for supplying the link. 
See Post #1...


Zany_in_CO said:


> Kudos to @lsg for finding what looks to be an excellent source for specialty FOs.



I just moved it here after checking it out and I started drooling! 

While we're at it, thanks to all for contributing to this thread!​


----------



## Carly B (Sep 3, 2022)

I discovered tonight that their customer service is great.  
I made a wish list a while ago.  I was so taken with the complexity and intensity of
most of the fragrances, I decided I wanted to try others.   As I mentioned earlier, I really
like getting the 1 oz bottles of new scents--it's enough to make a project or even a 
couple small things to see how it behaves or smells after cure.

Anyway, I was holding off ordering but then when @contrinokathy said she was going to
phase out 1 oz bottles, I thought I'd better order them sooner rather than later.  So I got my wish list and started putting things in my shopping cart, and I noticed that they were out of 1 oz bottles of two of the things I wanted to try.  Ah, well.....

Anyway, I didn't notice they were out of 1 oz bottles of THREE things I wanted to try, and I
inadvertently put a 4 oz bottle in my cart (the 1 oz was grayed out)..  I didn't notice until I got
home tonight and was looking at my confirmation email.  I did NOT want 4 oz of that fragrance.

So I emailed them and apologized for being careless, but would they please take the 4  oz out of my cart, and instead add a 1 oz bottle of one thing and change a 1 oz bottle of another to a 2 oz bottle.  Within two hours on a Saturday night, they sent me a revised order and an email confirming they made the change.

I'm impressed......


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 4, 2022)

Carly B said:


> I discovered tonight that their customer service is great.
> I made a wish list a while ago.  I was so taken with the complexity and intensity of
> most of the fragrances, I decided I wanted to try others.   As I mentioned earlier, I really
> like getting the 1 oz bottles of new scents--it's enough to make a project or even a
> ...


Kristen has great customer service.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ve decided that I’m going to use the samples to make solid color individual bars in cavity molds. Making test bars is leaving me with even less of a little bit of these special FOs. The bars will look attractive as sets of two or three soaps in pretty colors and I will stop stressing out about how to use what I have without wasting a drop.


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 4, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’ve decided that I’m going to use the samples to make solid color individual bars in cavity molds. Making test bars is leaving me with even less of a little bit of these special FOs. The bars will look attractive as sets of two or three soaps in pretty colors and I will stop stressing out about how to use what I have without wasting a drop.


Good idea. Enjoy


----------



## Carly B (Sep 7, 2022)

Results so far--In general, I'm really happy with the fragrances.  Even hubby commented that they are much more complex than the usual fragrances I use.   I've looked up a lot of the "original" fragrances they are based on--if you've looked at the site, you know they make their version of really expensive perfumes. But given that I can't ever see myself buying a 9.5 oz candle for $125 (what one of the original perfumers charge on their website), or other perfumes and candles in that space, I am getting to try and enjoy scents which I've never encountered before.  

*Byredo Sunday*--the best "masculine" fragrance hubby and I have ever smelled.  He wanted a shampoo, so I made that for him (using shampoo base), and I used 1/2 oz in 4 bars of soap.
It soaped beautifully, don't know if it will discolor, but it's easy to work with. I ordered more.

*Laila*- Beautiful floral, but it riced my soap and the scent has faded after just a week.

*Your Skin but Better*---very subtle fragrance.  Made a spray-on moisturizer and a perfume roll-on. It is as the name suggests.

*Whispers in the Library*--really beautiful fragrance.  Made a perfume roll-on and wax tarts.

*Bohemian Spa*--my newest obsession.  Smells like clove to me--a lot like the old Lush fragrance Skinny Dip.  Made perfume roll-on, solid perfume, solid hair conditioner, a single  M&P soap, and ordered more.

*Baccarate Rouge*--Different, but nice.  Made a perfume roll-on.  That's it so far.

*La Boulangerie *- Tarts, tarts baby. Generally I'm not a "foody" scents type, but this is perfect. On a winter day having the house smell like freshly baked bread (I bake bread, but this saves calories) is not a bad thing. 

I haven't used the other ones yet.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 7, 2022)

Carly B said:


> On a winter day having the house smell like freshly baked bread (I bake bread, but this saves calories)


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 7, 2022)

@Carly B I think I need to learn how to make a perfume roll-on!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 7, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Carly B I think I need to learn how to make a perfume roll-on!


@Carly B Me too!


----------



## Carly B (Sep 7, 2022)

@Mobjack Bay and @dibbles, the ones I make are stupid easy, since all they are is a method to get yummy fragrance on me.  

Get some roll-on bottles. I have some nice brown glass ones, in case I want to give one to someone, and I have some little plastic ones too.




   <----these are $12.99 for 24, I think when I got them I got a dozen for I forget how much.   https://www.amazon.com/10ml-Roller-Bottles-Essential-Oils/dp/B079FNHY4B/ref=lp_23627240011_1_2

They have them in all different colors.

Anyway, I look at the IFRA to make sure it's not going to rot my skin off, then I put some FO in
the bottle (usually just a few drops, but it depends) and then fill the bottle almost full with either jojoba oil or sweet almond oil, cover the bottle top with my finger and shake it up, then test it to see if it's as strong as I want (I left room to add another couple drops if necessary), then pop in the roller ball and screw on the top.

Done.  If you know what fragrance you want to use and have everything handy, it literally takes less than a minute or two.

Edited to add: Most of the Scent Memory fragrances I've tried (with the exception of Boulangerie) would make great perfumes, (duh, since most are based on perfumes), and the nice thing is that it's a way to get a lot out of 30ml trial sizes, AND it uses so little that it doesn't hurt to take a few drops from a fragrance otherwise earmarked for a different project.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 7, 2022)

@Carly B awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 8, 2022)

@Carly B Perfect, doable.  Thank you!


----------



## Virgogoddess (Sep 8, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> I just ordered from scent memory. I’ll update when I Soap with them. Although I’m planning to use some in lotion and scrubs.
> Here’s my list:
> Baltic Amber
> Your skin but better
> ...


Just a short update: 
Out of the bottle and made a few solid perfumes. No soap yet. 
LOVE 
Melon Milk 
Whispers in the Library 
Delina 
Bibliothec 
Baltic Amber 
Coco Spice Horel 
Butterbomb

Like everything else except 
Seven veils is just ok to me 
Our skin but better ( so light) not sure what to do with it?


----------



## Carly B (Sep 9, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> Just a short update:
> Out of the bottle and made a few solid perfumes. No soap yet.
> LOVE
> Melon Milk
> ...


I agree about Whispers and Bibliothec and Seven Veils. Delina just hit me as a strong floral.   I discovered that Your Skin but Better smells best when you haven't smelled any strong fragrances first.  I really like it.  I made a perfume roll-on, but even better than that, I put it in some moisturizing body spray base, and I spritz it on after my shower in the morning.  Doing that, it really does become like my skin but better. To hubby, it doesn't smell like I'm wearing perfume, but I just smell "really good."


----------



## Milk Machine (Sep 9, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> Just a short update:
> Out of the bottle and made a few solid perfumes. No soap yet.
> LOVE
> Melon Milk
> ...





Carly B said:


> I agree about Whispers and Bibliothec and Seven Veils. Delina just hit me as a strong floral.   I discovered that Your Skin but Better smells best when you haven't smelled any strong fragrances first.  I really like it.  I made a perfume roll-on, but even better than that, I put it in
> some moisturizing body spray base, and I spritz it on after my shower in the morning.  Doing that, it really does become like my skin but better. To hubby, it doesn't smell like I'm wearing perfume, but I just smell "really good."


I was curious if Whispers in the Library and Bibliotheque are too similar to each other or are different enough to include in the same line of products. Basically how would you describe them?  I have Biblio and really like it in soap


----------



## Carly B (Sep 9, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> I was curious if Whispers in the Library and Bibliotheque are too similar to each other or are different enough to include in the same line of products. Basically how would you describe them?  I have Biblio and really like it in soap



They are similar, but both very beautiful fragrances.  If you smell them side by side, they smell differently, but in thinking about them without having them in front of me, they sort of merge into one.  I don't get the plum/peach she says is in Biblio.

Quite honestly, I wonder if the similarity in my mind is that both fragrance names conjure up books.  I wonder if they were named differently, would they smell similar?

How does Biblio soap?  I'm mostly asking about acceleration--I'm thinking about soaping a small batch today.


----------



## Milk Machine (Sep 9, 2022)

Carly B said:


> They are similar, but both very beautiful fragrances.  If you smell them side by side, they smell differently, but in thinking about them without having them in front of me, they sort of merge into one.  I don't get the plum/peach she says is in Biblio.
> 
> Quite honestly, I wonder if the similarity in my mind is that both fragrance names conjure up books.  I wonder if they were named differently, would they smell similar?
> 
> How does Biblio soap?  I'm mostly asking about acceleration--I'm thinking about soaping a small batch today.


I don't think it accelerated. If it did only slightly. But it does discolor a lot. I read that and thought I would add 1 tsp of dead sea clay to work with it towards an old weathered paper kind of look. It came out of the mold kind of yellow. Like, almost neon yellow but as it has cured it has gotten more & more brown. So instead of aged paper I got a leather look which also works. Next time I will add some white clay to try to lighten it a bit


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 9, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> I was curious if Whispers in the Library and Bibliotheque are too similar to each other or are different enough to include in the same line of products. Basically how would you describe them?  I have Biblio and really like it in soap


I think they are completely different. Whispers is light and playful to me relative to biblioteque. I prefer biblioteque because it’s deep and mysterious.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Sep 10, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> I was curious if Whispers in the Library and Bibliotheque are too similar to each other or are different enough to include in the same line of products. Basically how would you describe them?  I have Biblio and really like it in soap


They are very similar, but I love them both. I think I like whispers better. Maybe try them in a small quantity and determine. Unfortunately I’m not one of those people who can smell different individual  scents within a scent. Sorry. I do tend to like sweeter if that helps any? 
Also, I made both of them in solid perfume and had people smell them and people said they couldn’t tell the difference. I could!



Milk Machine said:


> I was curious if Whispers in the Library and Bibliotheque are too similar to each other or are different enough to include in the same line of products. Basically how would you describe them?  I have Biblio and really like it in soap


I’m gonna do melon milk, butter bomb and your skin but better in body butters!


----------



## Virgogoddess (Sep 14, 2022)

Anyone soap with Delina yet? Any discoloration?



Virgogoddess said:


> Anyone soap with Delina yet? Any discoloration?


Trying to get info on their FB page as well, so far no one has soaped with it and used light colors.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 14, 2022)

DELINA EXCLUSIF TYPE
					

Our interpretation of Parfums de Marly Delina Exclusif Opens with fruity notes of pear, lychee and grapefruit, and is grounded with damascena rose, incense, vetiver, vanilla and musk.  Phthalate Free - Cruelty Free - Vegan ETHYL VANILLIN: 5 - <10%FLASHPOINT:  >200PROP 65...CONTAINS MYRCENE...




					scentmemoryfragrance.com
				



Two reviews say they've soaped it and liked it. No mention about discoloration.


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 15, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> Anyone soap with Delina yet? Any discoloration?
> 
> 
> Trying to get info on their FB page as well, so far no one has soaped with it and used light colors.


I soaped with it. I made a wine Castile soap with Merlot. I can’t honestly say if it discolored because the wine had it a lovely burgundy. It may have darkened some over time.


----------



## Carly B (Sep 16, 2022)

I succumbed and got more fragrances, even four 30ml samples.  This order didn't blow me
away like the first order, but I think that's because my expectations were higher.  Not to say the fragrances aren't lovely, they are, but having such a killer-good first order, the bar was set pretty high.  I also reordered Byredo Sunday and Bohemian Spa, which I fell in love with from the first order.

I haven't used any yet, but a few from this order are destined for wax tarts and a couple will
be lovely perfumes in addition to the soaps.

I really like Angel's Share and Jazz Club for tarts, and  Bergamote 22 will make a lovely summer perfume.  A couple, like Arugula and Mossy Forest Path are destined for tarts due to the low IFRA for soap (although quite a few have the mysterious low soap IFRA but high lotion IFRA.)

Haven't decided on a favorite yet, so far I don't like any of them as much as Bohemian Spa, but there aren't any I dislike.


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 16, 2022)

Carly B said:


> I succumbed and got more fragrances, even four 30ml samples.  This order didn't blow me
> away like the first order, but I think that's because my expectations were higher.  Not to say the fragrances aren't lovely, they are, but having such a killer-good first order, the bar was set pretty high.  I also reordered Byredo Sunday and Bohemian Spa, which I fell in love with from the first order.
> 
> I haven't used any yet, but a few from this order are destined for wax tarts and a couple will
> ...


Angels share and mossy Forest path as well as a few others are being reformulated to be skin safe. Exotic orchid and musk is another one and it is a beautiful fragrance. 
Boho spa is stunning. I personally love many of the new ones - London calling, tuberose and spicy cardamom. I just finished perfumes for the fall/holiday season. I also love winter solstice which is very versatile


----------



## Carly B (Sep 16, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> Angels share and mossy Forest path as well as a few others are being reformulated to be skin safe. Exotic orchid and musk is another one and it is a beautiful fragrance.
> Boho spa is stunning. I personally love many of the new ones - London calling, tuberose and spicy cardamom. I just finished perfumes for the fall/holiday season. I also love winter solstice which is very versatile


I got the 30 ml sample of Spiced Cardamom and a 2 oz bottle of London Calling.  Were I to do it over, I would probably get a bigger bottle of the Spiced Cardamom and a smaller bottle of London, however it will be good as a soap or a tart.  Spiced Cardamom is destined for perfume, but I could see myself ordering it again for soap.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Sep 16, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> I soaped with it. I made a wine Castile soap with Merlot. I can’t honestly say if it discolored because the wine had it a lovely burgundy. It may have darkened some over time.


Thank you, I’m going dark!


----------



## Carly B (Sep 16, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> Angels share and mossy Forest path as well as a few others are being reformulated to be skin safe. Exotic orchid and musk is another one and it is a beautiful fragrance.


Here's an odd thing--I dropped Kristen an email about it.  I just made some tarts with Arugula, because the website lists the percentages like this:
WASH OFF PRODUCTS...1.7
PERFUME...7.03
BODY LOTION...3.33

However, on the bottle of Arugula, it says SOAP: 26.67% and LOTION: 10.37%  Quite a difference.
One of the reviews mentioned making soap, and I thought "How do they do that with a 1.7% usage rate?" so I'm not sure which percentage is correct.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 16, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Here's an odd thing--I dropped Kristen an email about it.  I just made some tarts with Arugula, because the website lists the percentages like this:
> WASH OFF PRODUCTS...1.7
> PERFUME...7.03
> BODY LOTION...3.33
> ...


I think I remember reading that the usage rate had changed with the new IFRA guidelines, and she was redoing labels. Maybe your bottle had an old label. I’d trust the website as I know she has everything updated there. Also, I think Arugula is being reformulated to increase the usage rate. I was interested in that one, but passed because of the low usage rate. It sounds like something I would like.


----------



## Carly B (Sep 16, 2022)

dibbles said:


> I think I remember reading that the usage rate had changed with the new IFRA guidelines, and she was redoing labels. Maybe your bottle had an old label. I’d trust the website as I know she has everything updated there. Also, I think Arugula is being reformulated to increase the usage rate. I was interested in that one, but passed because of the low usage rate. It sounds like something I would like.


I typed an edit which for some reason didn't show up.  I asked her about Arugula, and as long as I was asking stuff, I asked about why IFRA for soap was often less than IFRA for lotion.  She responded almost immediately, which was impressive.  This is what she said:

_Unfortunately with the new IFRA 50th amendment the usage rate went WAY DOWN on arugula. I would use the website IFRA sheet as the most current information! For this reason I am actually removing the % off bottles as I don't want old information out there. I'm sorry for such a drastic change in usage rate, it's a bummer. 

And your guess is as good as mine on the wash off/leave on. honestly, IFRA astounds me sometimes with how counterintuitive it can be. i know that isn't particularly helpful, and I'm sure there are very specific scientific explanations, but they don't make a lot of sense to lay-people._



dibbles said:


> I think I remember reading that the usage rate had changed with the new IFRA guidelines, and she was redoing labels. Maybe your bottle had an old label. I’d trust the website as I know she has everything updated there. Also, I think Arugula is being reformulated to increase the usage rate. I was interested in that one, but passed because of the low usage rate. It sounds like something I would like.


 Arugula to me smells similar to FB's Bob's Flower Market, minus the carnation. It must be my nose, tho.  Hubby, who is generally impressed with Scent Memory Fragrances, likes Bob's Flower Market but isn't a fan of Arugula.  So to each his own nose, I guess......I ended up getting a lot of "green" scents this time--Arugula, Mossy Forest Path, Leaves of Green, Fertile Valley.

What did you think of The Coming Storm?  I got a 30 ml of that, and at first sniff it reminds me of the Earth fragrance I got years and years ago from MMS.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 16, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Arugula to me smells similar to FB's Bob's Flower Market, minus the carnation. It must be my nose, tho.  Hubby, who is generally impressed with Scent Memory Fragrances, likes Bob's Flower Market but isn't a fan of Arugula.  So to each his own nose, I guess......I ended up getting a lot of "green" scents this time--Arugula, Mossy Forest Path, Leaves of Green, Fertile Valley.
> 
> What did you think of The Coming Storm?  I got a 30 ml of that, and at first sniff it reminds me of the Earth fragrance I got years and years ago from MMS.


I haven’t placed another order yet, so I haven’t smelled The Coming Storm. I’ve had that Earth fragrance but it’s been so long I can’t remember what I thought of it. I think I ended up using it for reed diffusers, so maybe didn’t love it in soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 16, 2022)

Carly B said:


> WASH OFF PRODUCTS...1.7
> PERFUME...7.03
> BODY LOTION...3.33
> 
> However, on the bottle of Arugula, it says SOAP: 26.67% and LOTION: 10.37% Quite a difference.


To me, the higher numbers represent the IFRA maximum use vs. the lower numbers which represent the *recommended* usage rates of their product for whatever you're making. It certainly is confusing but that's what I see on most popular vendor sites these days.


----------



## Sandiebrown65 (Sep 16, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> I soaped with it. I made a wine Castile soap with Merlot. I can’t honestly say if it discolored because the wine had it a lovely burgundy. It may have darkened some over time.


Sorry, a bit off topic here with this question. If it is not appropriate to ask this question here then please let me know and I will post it separately onto the forum.
Did you exchange all of your water with the wine? Did you do this as a hot process soap? 

I am having a lot of trouble with my batter turning instantly solid with my wine soap. I do a full water exchange for the wine but always end up having to HP to get it to work. It also looks extremely rustic!
Photo of my recipe attached


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 16, 2022)

Sandiebrown65 said:


> Sorry, a bit off topic here with this question.


Normally, "off topic" hijacks are tolerated, no worries. But it would be better to post your question in the *Recipe Feedback* Forum to reach a wider audience who can offer their wisdom and experience as well.


----------



## AliOop (Sep 16, 2022)

Sandiebrown65 said:


> Sorry, a bit off topic here with this question. If it is not appropriate to ask this question here then please let me know and I will post it separately onto the forum.
> Did you exchange all of your water with the wine? Did you do this as a hot process soap?
> 
> I am having a lot of trouble with my batter turning instantly solid with my wine soap. I do a full water exchange for the wine but always end up having to HP to get it to work. It also looks extremely rustic!
> Photo of my recipe attached


Are you boiling off the alcohol first? If not, that’s what is making your soap seize.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Sep 17, 2022)

I bought a second round of fragrance as well! I’m waiting for the shipment. Right now I have an obsession….it’s rose peppered plum. I know, I’m late to the party but omg, I can’t stop smelling it!! I’ve been making solid perfumes with my favorites and I’m definitely going to soap this next week along with Delina and Bibliothec! Also made lotion bars with Baccarat Rouge and headed to a show today, we shall see how they do!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 17, 2022)

@Future_Ghost
@TashaBird
@Mobjack Bay
@Vicki C
@contrinokathy
@dibbles
@Carly B
@[email protected] moon
@Virgogoddess
@Milk Machine

For future reference, and easy access, I’m wondering if we could post reviews/results like this one right on the Scent Memory Fragrance site:






						FOs - Scent Memory Fragrance
					

@Carly B I think I need to learn how to make a perfume roll-on!  @Carly B Me too!




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Whatcha all think? Good idea? "*yes*" Or not? "*not*"


----------



## dibbles (Sep 17, 2022)

@Zany_in_CO speaking only for myself, I like having this discussion here. It is a discussion, not a review. I have only made very small test batches with these FOs. I think a review on a website should include behavior in CP, discoloration and fragrance strength when first made and how well it sticks at least one month after curing (and really - 6 months is more helpful). I can't post a review on any of these things until I make a normal sized batch. In the meantime, I find this discussion of fragrance impressions and behavior/discoloration very helpful here.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 17, 2022)

@dibbles Thank you for your input. Well said. I totally agree but I was thinking long term... like a year from now... it would be nice to access results on the site without having to slog through 36 pages or so -- typical of the most popular threads like ZNSC that get out of hand with hijacks and such. KWIM?


----------



## Carly B (Sep 18, 2022)

But, but, didn't you move what I had posted in the other thread over here?   

No matter.  Whatever you want is fine by me. I'm easy that way.  I know you didn't ask,
but what I think I would find the most helpful is to have a main section called Vendors or 
Vendor Discussions or some such thing, and then have a subsection for each vendor, so
we can chat about all things regarding that vendor--what we bought, what we like, customer
service, quality, etc.   Mods would add the initial Vendor post, and new vendors could be added
by requesting that from the mods, like with the Fragrance Oil review spreadsheet.

I have nowhere near as much experience in this as you do, but I have often thought "I wish there was a dedicated thread about Nurture, or WSP, or Scent Memory or whatever." 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 18, 2022)

Carly B said:


> But, but, didn't you move what I had posted in the other thread over here?


 Yes I did! But that was just a lucky grab!

I share your frustration. There is no "dedicated thread" for each vendor. I wish there were!!! I'm going to appeal to ADMIN/MODS to make this one, but it's not likely to happen. There is a tradition of allowing hijacks -- See Post #84, 85, 86 -- so there's not much hope for keeping it "clean".

If you agree with me, you can use the Report button to ask that they move #84 & 86 to a new thread and delete my post #85. I have done that, but it still remains.



Carly B said:


> Just my thoughts.


Your thoughts are welcome and well said. No matter anyone else's level of experience, we are all entitled to an opinion. No one person, certainly not me, has all the answers Thank you for weighing in. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Sep 18, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @Future_Ghost
> @TashaBird
> @Mobjack Bay
> @Vicki C
> ...


They have a FB page where there’s lots of discussion but here it’s more personal.


----------



## Carly B (Sep 18, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> They have a FB page where there’s lots of discussion but here it’s more personal.


  I don't and have never done FB or any of the other social media sites.  This forum is about as social as I get..


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 18, 2022)

Carly B said:


> I don't and have never done FB or any of the other social media sites.  This forum is about as social as I get..


DITTO.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 18, 2022)

I prefer to keep my initial discussion contributions here.  I slogged through a lot of non-soapy info on the SM FB page a week or two ago.  

It’s easy enough to search in a particular thread using the search tool.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Sep 18, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> DITTO.


You would be famous on Saponification Nation!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 18, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> It’s easy enough to search in a particular thread using the search tool.


??? Clueless here. How do you do that?


----------



## Prysm (Sep 19, 2022)

Okay everyone, let's all get back on the fragrance topic.

A couple of points.
1.  Only mods can move a post or thread.   
2.  Mods have a badge under their name and avatar that shows them as a moderator.
3.  Some members really try to be helpful.
4.  Other members see things differently and try to be helpful.
5.  When you see #3 and #4,  check out each and decide for yourself which is best for you.
6.  It is okay to keep some off topic here, not everything needs to be a separate thread.
7.  But a sub topic in a thread, could make a very informative good topic for it's own thread.

Good luck on proceeding with the discussion.


----------



## Prysm (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm not good on this topic, but I love a mint/eucalyptus scent, or a mild roses.
I really don't like lavender.    

And from the bits of this thread I've seen, it seems that various vendors have various qualities of fragrance.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 20, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> It’s easy enough to search in a particular thread using the search tool.





Zany_in_CO said:


> ??? Clueless here. How do you do that?


Never mind. I figured it out. There's a drop down menu where it says "*Everywhere*" and you can choose to search threads, a forum or "this thread". I learned something today. Thanks!


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 20, 2022)

Prysm said:


> I'm not good on this topic, but I love a mint/eucalyptus scent, or a mild roses.
> I really don't like lavender.
> 
> And from the bits of this thread I've seen, it seems that various vendors have various qualities of fragrance.


I struggled to find good fragrances until I found scent memory. I initially wanted to try candles but am not good at making them. 
I really love the variety I have found and scent memory has a lovely eucalyptus tea fo and quite a few rose scents. Rose 31 is light and I use it for my face care regime at .5 g per 100 g of recipe. 
There is a do son dupe that is incredible. It’s a light jasmine. There is something for everyone.



Zany_in_CO said:


> @Future_Ghost
> @TashaBird
> @Mobjack Bay
> @Vicki C
> ...


I don’t have an opinion


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 21, 2022)

In case you missed it. There are now 2 threads. The other one is in Fragrance Oils and Fragrance Review Forum.

*Scent Memory Fragrances Arrived!*


----------



## Virgogoddess (Sep 21, 2022)

So I soaped with rose peppered plum yesterday, just cut it and it smells fabulous. I did just under 5%, could have gone higher and if I had more I would have. I believe the irfa was 11%? 
I also made this scent in lotion bars and it’s very light. Too light, I think. Have to up the %. It’s absolutely lovely scent! I started with it in a solid perfume and I can’t get enough! Also, definitely discolors.



Virgogoddess said:


> So I soaped with rose peppered plum yesterday, just cut it and it smells fabulous. I did just under 5%, could have gone higher and if I had more I would have. I believe the irfa was 11%?
> I also made this scent in lotion bars and it’s very light. Too light, I think. Have to up the %. It’s absolutely lovely scent! I started with it in a solid perfume and I can’t get enough! Also, definitely discolors.


Also, slight acceleration. Normal with a floral


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 21, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> So I soaped with rose peppered plum yesterday, just cut it and it smells fabulous. I did just under 5%, could have gone higher and if I had more I would have. I believe the irfa was 11%?
> I also made this scent in lotion bars and it’s very light. Too light, I think. Have to up the %. It’s absolutely lovely scent! I started with it in a solid perfume and I can’t get enough! Also, definitely discolors.


Beautiful. It is a great fragrance


----------



## Milk Machine (Sep 21, 2022)

Another update on ones I have soaped with:
Cafe Vetiver is awesome!   I mentioned before I was afraid that OOB it smelled too similar to some of the others I bought but it doesn't in actuality. I purchased it after getting the sample packet of it in my first order. In soap it smell like I remembered that blotter sample smelling. I guess blotter strips do work!
Noir 29 is also good and distinct from Cafe V.  Maybe more woodsy?  I'm not good with notes & describing scents. It's good but not one of my favorites.

Today I just made Rose & Peppered Plum and Pine Resin & Gauiac wood.  Up next will be Exclusif, Bohemian Spa and lastly Ol Mossy Walls. And then I'm cutting myself off.




Maybe


----------



## Carly B (Sep 21, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> Another update on ones I have soaped with:
> Cafe Vetiver is awesome!   I mentioned before I was afraid that OOB it smelled too similar to some of the others I bought but it doesn't in actuality. I purchased it after getting the sample packet of it in my first order. In soap it smell like I remembered that blotter sample smelling. I guess blotter strips do work!
> Noir 29 is also good and distinct from Cafe V.  Maybe more woodsy?  I'm not good with notes & describing scents. It's good but not one of my favorites.
> 
> ...



I'm crazy about Bohemian Spa--so far I stretched my 1 oz bottle into a solid hair conditioner, a single M&P soap, a roll-on perfume, an after shower lotion, and a spray perfume.  All small sizes, but that's how strong the fragrance is.  I took advantage of her sale and got a 4oz bottle at 30% off.  Along with several other things.   But I don't expect those to show up for a while.

Monday I soaped with Vanilla Oat Milk.  Used goatmilk powder and colloidal oatmeal in my tallow recipe.  It has turned a nice, rich brown and really smells like a warm hug.  I made wax tarts with Ol Mossy Walls and Jazz Club and Arugula.  Jazz Club is WONDERFUL.  The the other two are good, but Jazz Club is one of my favorites now.  Got a bigger bottle of that for soap.  I used my whole little bottle making  tarts.


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 21, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> Another update on ones I have soaped with:
> Cafe Vetiver is awesome!   I mentioned before I was afraid that OOB it smelled too similar to some of the others I bought but it doesn't in actuality. I purchased it after getting the sample packet of it in my first order. In soap it smell like I remembered that blotter sample smelling. I guess blotter strips do work!
> Noir 29 is also good and distinct from Cafe V.  Maybe more woodsy?  I'm not good with notes & describing scents. It's good but not one of my favorites.
> 
> ...


Nice selection. I have far foo many fos lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 21, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> And then I'm cutting myself off.


Good luck with that. 



contrinokathy said:


> Nice selection. I have far foo many fos lol


There's no such thing as "too many FOs". At least not around here. We call that "braggin". LOL We're nothing if not enablers.


----------



## Milk Machine (Sep 25, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> Anyone soap with Delina yet? Any discoloration?
> 
> 
> Trying to get info on their FB page as well, so far no one has soaped with it and used light colors.


I soaped a few days ago with Delina Exclusif, Bohemian Spa & Ol Mossy walls. 
Exclusif did accelerate and discolor. I use Goat's Milk and try to use only clays and other more natural colors. Exclusif is so feminine & pretty smelling that I wanted to do a pretty swirl with pink, purple & indigo. It looks awful. It got pretty thick quickly and is darkening. Next time I'll try something more simple. But it smells fantastic. 

Ol Mossy Walls is nice too. OOB I get a lot of patchouli but in soap it smells more eucalyptus or minty. 

Bohemian Spa is much more spicy (clove, anise) than I thought it would be. I guess the word "spa" gave me different ideas.   It is strong & behaved well.  Just a lot more Christmas spice than I imagined

Pine Resin & Guaic wood gets pretty dark. I used French green clay and it ended up a dark green/brown. So instead of pine needles I got bark but it works. It's nice. Good for Christmas as well but also just a nice pleasant pine scent for a year round woodsy soap

Rose & peppered plum also got fairly dark with some pink & kaolin clay. But it smells amazing. It's a real winner


----------



## Carly B (Sep 25, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> Exclusif did accelerate and discolor.
> 
> Bohemian Spa is much more spicy (clove, anise) than I thought it would be. I guess the word "spa" gave me different ideas.   It is strong & behaved well.  Just a lot more Christmas spice than I imagined


Glad to hear about both Exclusif and BohoSpa.  I had read that Boho accelerated, it's good to know that's not always the case.  Any discoloration? I love it so much I ordered a 4 oz bottle during her sale (I'm a hobby soaper--I only have 4 oz or larger of my favs), so I want to make a batch of CP soap with it if it behaves.  I don't get Christmas at all.  To me, it smells like an old Lush fragrance that I loved which I don't associate with Christmas.

Exclusif was the very first Scent Memory fragrance I smelled.  It blew me away with how strong it was, but I liked it.  I'll definitely make a perfume and possibly a lotion, but my soapmaking roots 15+ years ago are in M&P, and the bases now are much nicer than the bases I found then, so I may make a couple M+P soaps with it.  I made a single M&P soap
using Boho Spa and a 3 butter detergent free M&P base, and it's quite nice.


----------



## Milk Machine (Sep 25, 2022)

Carly B said:


> I had read that Boho accelerated, it's good to know that's not always the case. Any discoloration?


Actually, Bohemian did accelerate. I forgot about it because I did a single color and didn't mess around before getting it in the mold.  I don't think it discolored. I used Alkanet root to get a nice purple/gray and am really pleased with how it looks.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 25, 2022)

I thought Bohemian Spa was Christmasy too, wasn’t what I expected. interestingly it was one of very few soaps that my husband made a point of saying he liked. I don’t think it accelerated for me.


----------



## Carly B (Oct 9, 2022)

Has anyone soaped with Scent Memory Wild Fig and Cassis yet or London Calling yet?


----------



## contrinokathy (Oct 10, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Has anyone soaped with Scent Memory Wild Fig and Cassis yet or London Calling yet?


I have not soaped with wild fig. I am looking forward to soaping with London calling. I love it. 
I immediately made soap with tuberose and it is so beautiful. It is a little light but the notes come through. I also am looking forward to soaping sigh spiced cardamom. It is so nice


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 10, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Wild Fig and Cassis


Wild Fig and Cassis


----------



## Carly B (Oct 10, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Wild Fig & Cassis - comments


Thanks, Zany.  The link didn't work:

Forums 
Oops! We ran into some problems.​
But I remember the original thread, so I went back to that.  but unfortunately, it only talks about how the fragrance smells, not how it behaves.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 10, 2022)

Carly B said:


> The link didn't work:


  Oopsie! I think it's fixed. Try it again.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Oct 13, 2022)

Just an update: I’ve now soaped with rose peppered plum, franc ensens, tuberose, mad tea party, holiday pomander, sugared rose petals, Japanese woods. None of these fragrances accelerated.


----------



## Milk Machine (Oct 13, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> Just an update: I’ve now soaped with rose peppered plum, franc ensens, tuberose, mad tea party, holiday pomander, sugared rose petals, Japanese woods. None of these fragrances accelerated.


What do you think of Japanese woods & Franc ensens?  Also, how similar or different are sugared rose petals & rose Peppered plum?  Thanks!


----------



## Virgogoddess (Oct 13, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> What do you think of Japanese woods & Franc ensens?  Also, how similar or different are sugared rose petals & rose Peppered plum?  Thanks!


I actually think franc is beautiful, soaped nicely but could be used a bit stronger than 5%. It’s fairly light. Japanese woods is just meh to me. I just made it so hopefully it will do something  more spectacular after cure. Just a tad disappointed with that one. 
     Rose Peppered Plum is so additive and delicious I want to make it in everything. I made lotion bars and solid perfumes and they sell well. It’s fabulous but when I soaped with it, it’s very light smelling and again needs higher percentage than 5% which is my go to unless IRFA tells me different. Just made sugared rose petals and out of bottle is so yummy and good! No acceleration for a floral! I’m going to cut it today actually but it turned my white yellow.  Oh well, it’s fine. I’ll let you know how the cut and scent is but again it seems light. 
The thing is… if the majority of their scents need higher percentages to make them smell “right?” Then they are going to cost more, you know?


----------



## Virgogoddess (Oct 13, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> I actually think franc is beautiful, soaped nicely but could be used a bit stronger than 5%. It’s fairly light. Japanese woods is just meh to me. I just made it so hopefully it will do something  more spectacular after cure. Just a tad disappointed with that one.
> Rose Peppered Plum is so additive and delicious I want to make it in everything. I made lotion bars and solid perfumes and they sell well. It’s fabulous but when I soaped with it, it’s very light smelling and again needs higher percentage than 5% which is my go to unless IRFA tells me different. Just made sugared rose petals and out of bottle is so yummy and good! No acceleration for a floral! I’m going to cut it today actually but it turned my white yellow.  Oh well, it’s fine. I’ll let you know how the cut and scent is but again it seems light.
> The thing is… if the majority of their scents need higher percentages to make them smell “right?” Then they are going to cost more, you know?


----------



## Virgogoddess (Oct 13, 2022)

This is the sugared rose petals when wet.


----------



## Carly B (Oct 13, 2022)

For those that have tried Whispers in the Library, how does it soap?  I made some wax tarts which are just gorgeous, and I got some more for perfume and soap.  I'm assuming it will discolor some, but what about acceleration?


----------



## AliOop (Oct 13, 2022)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## Virgogoddess (Oct 13, 2022)

Carly B said:


> For those that have tried Whispers in the Library, how does it soap?  I made some wax tarts which are just gorgeous, and I got some more for perfume and soap.  I'm assuming it will discolor some, but what about acceleration?


It’s perfect, no acceleration. It’s again a little light for me. I used 5% fragrance and I feel like it’s really light smelling. But, I have to say that might be my favorite scent right now. I made body butters with it and I can’t stop smelling it! So GOOD!


----------



## Carly B (Oct 13, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> It’s perfect, no acceleration. It’s again a little light for me. I used 5% fragrance and I feel like it’s really light smelling. But, I have to say that might be my favorite scent right now. I made body butters with it and I can’t stop smelling it! So GOOD!


Lovely soap.    Thanks for the info.  Does it go really dark?  I have a tart burning with it now.  My living room smells wonderful.  A nice cozy fragrance for an autumn night.  I made a roll-on perfume with it, but since it doesn't accelerate, maybe time to do my first batch of Christmas gifts.

I have to say, there are four that are similar to my nose---Whispers, Biblioteque, Angels' Share, and Jazz Club.  Not identical, but there is pepper and vanilla in a couple, so there are similarities.  I love all of them OOB, I haven't used Angels' Share or Biblio yet.  But tarts with Jazz Club are drop dead gorgeous.  I need to make soap with that too.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Oct 13, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Lovely soap.    Thanks for the info.  Does it go really dark?  I have a tart burning with it now.  My living room smells wonderful.  A nice cozy fragrance for an autumn night.  I made a roll-on perfume with it, but since it doesn't accelerate, maybe time to do my first batch of Christmas gifts.
> 
> I have to say, there are four that are similar to my nose---Whispers, Biblioteque, Angels' Share, and Jazz Club.  Not identical, but there is pepper and vanilla in a couple, so there are similarities.  I love all of them OOB, I haven't used Angels' Share or Biblio yet.  But tarts with Jazz Club are drop dead gorgeous.  I need to make soap with that too.


Ok thank you! I’m going to put jazz club in my cart. Whispers does not discolor but rose peppered plum does a lot!


----------



## contrinokathy (Oct 14, 2022)

Milk Machine said:


> What do you think of Japanese woods & Franc ensens?  Also, how similar or different are sugared rose petals & rose Peppered plum?  Thanks!


I have not soaped with j. Woods or franc Encens. I make a frank & myrrh with encens chembur and mossy Forest path. I have quite a bit so have not made more.


----------



## Carly B (Oct 18, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> It’s perfect, no acceleration. It’s again a little light for me. I used 5% fragrance and I feel like it’s really light smelling. But, I have to say that might be my favorite scent right now. I made body butters with it and I can’t stop smelling it! So GOOD!



Whispers moved a little fast, but I was only planning an ITP swirl anyway, so that was fine, and it was one of my nicer swirls.  And it smells gorgeous.  However, it discolored to a dark brown.    I was expecting some discoloration, but it's almost as dark as the dark brown Vanilla Oat Milk.  I hate using a ton of TD, so I fear I will just become the "Brown Soap Lady."  I love Scent Memory's fragrances so much, but almost all the ones I have either discolored or are known to discolor.  Phooey. I don't sell, but we give away soaps to family, co-workers, and neighbors for Christmas.  *sigh*

Wax tarts with the fragrances are gorgeous, tho.........


----------



## Virgogoddess (Oct 18, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Whispers moved a little fast, but I was only planning an ITP swirl anyway, so that was fine, and it was one of my nicer swirls.  And it smells gorgeous.  However, it discolored to a dark brown.    I was expecting some discoloration, but it's almost as dark as the dark brown Vanilla Oat Milk.  I hate using a ton of TD, so I fear I will just become the "Brown Soap Lady."  I love Scent Memory's fragrances so much, but almost all the ones I have either discolored or are known to discolor.  Phooey. I don't sell, but we give away soaps to family, co-workers, and neighbors for Christmas.  *sigh*
> 
> Wax tarts with the fragrances are gorgeous, tho.........


I used my lard formula so I didn’t have any acceleration. I guess I should have said that I used the fragrance mainly in black and red and put a touch in my white and it discolored slightly.


Carly B said:


> Whispers moved a little fast, but I was only planning an ITP swirl anyway, so that was fine, and it was one of my nicer swirls.  And it smells gorgeous.  However, it discolored to a dark brown.    I was expecting some discoloration, but it's almost as dark as the dark brown Vanilla Oat Milk.  I hate using a ton of TD, so I fear I will just become the "Brown Soap Lady."  I love Scent Memory's fragrances so much, but almost all the ones I have either discolored or are known to discolor.  Phooey. I don't sell, but we give away soaps to family, co-workers, and neighbors for Christmas.  *sigh*
> 
> Wax tarts with the fragrances are gorgeous, tho.........


I guess I should add that my soap formula was tallow based and o didn’t experience acceleration but I did portion off my colors and only used a smidge in my white. Here’s after the cut.


----------



## Carly B (Oct 18, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> I used my lard formula so I didn’t have any acceleration. I guess I should have said that I used the fragrance mainly in black and red and put a touch in my white and it discolored slightly.
> 
> I guess I should add that my soap formula was tallow based and o didn’t experience acceleration but I did portion off my colors and only used a smidge in my white. Here’s after the cut.


My recipe was 50% lard, and it wasn't really an issue, it's just usually I'm waiting around for thing to thicken a little, and this was ready for the ITP right away.  I probably should portion off my colors, especially white, but I never think to do that.  Thanks for the reminder.   I actually planned the colors for it to discolor some, but it went a lot darker than I expected.  Oh well.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Oct 18, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> I used my lard formula so I didn’t have any acceleration. I guess I should have said that I used the fragrance mainly in black and red and put a touch in my white and it discolored slightly.
> 
> I guess I should add that my soap formula was tallow based and o didn’t experience acceleration but I did portion off my colors and only used a smidge in my white. Here’s after the cut.


Sorry,


Carly B said:


> My recipe was 50% lard, and it wasn't really an issue, it's just usually I'm waiting around for thing to thicken a little, and this was ready for the ITP right away.  I probably should portion off my colors, especially white, but I never think to do that.  Thanks for the reminder.   I actually planned the colors for it to discolor some, but it went a lot darker than I expected.  Oh well.


I used Rose Pepper Plum and it went black pretty much! I used dark purple and grey and it all turned black


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 18, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> I did portion off my colors and only used a smidge in my white. Here’s after the cut.


Reminds my of what I had for lunch today... olive loaf... only prettier!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 28, 2022)

This the soap I made with the remainder of my test bottle of Rose and Peppered Plum.  It’s brown, but not nearly as dark as Seven Veils, which is almost black in my test soap (like the color of the wood these soaps are sitting on).  I added a little rose hip oil and some powdered rose petals for label appeal.  I’m not sure the shape is the best choice, but I only had enough FO for a small batch. I think the soap smells fantastic.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Oct 28, 2022)

I just made Delina, Melon Milk, dragonfruit punch, Brazilian Crush. All soaped nicely but Brazilian Crush and Delina definitely discolored.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 28, 2022)

Can anyone catch me up on how any of the following behave in cold process soap as far as discoloration and/or acceleration?  I haven’t made soap since September and I’m hoping to use some or all of these soon, but also trying to avoid having to make test soaps first since I only have sample sizes.

Leaves of Green
Gothic Rose
Ol Mossy Walls (this may work as my replacement for an Aveda Sap Moss dup that‘s been discontinued.  It’s not the same, but it’s reminiscent enough for me.)
Terra
Hellooo Sailor

thanks!


----------



## Virgogoddess (Oct 28, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> I just made Delina, Melon Milk, dragonfruit punch, Brazilian Crush. All soaped nicely but Brazilian Crush and Delina definitely discolored.


Oh and sugared rose petals discolored


----------



## dibbles (Oct 28, 2022)

@Mobjack Bay Leaves of Green and Hellooo Sailor are the only ones I've used from your list. Leaves of Green was perfectly behaved and didn't discolor. Hellooo Sailor discolored to a light-medium tan. I don't remember having problems with it accelerating. I have only done very small test batches, so YMMV with a larger batch.


----------



## Milk Machine (Oct 28, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Can anyone catch me up on how any of the following behave in cold process soap as far as discoloration and/or acceleration?  I haven’t made soap since September and I’m hoping to use some or all of these soon, but also trying to avoid having to make test soaps first since I only have sample sizes.
> 
> Leaves of Green
> Gothic Rose
> ...


I have made using Ol Mossy Walls, Helloooo Sailor and Terra but I mixed Terra with Geranium & Incense.   Hellooo did discolor slightly to light tan but I used indigo and dead sea clay with uncolored kaolin clay and it looks really good to me.  I really like that one.  For Terra I used Alkanet and Madder to get a nice purple and it gave me what I wanted. I can't tell too much if it darkens but it was a nice purple and not dark brown. For Ol Mossy I used goat's milk so I always have a tan in my uncolored portions and it seemed about normal for that. I swirled it with charcoal and that combo fits the scent really well.


----------



## Carly B (Oct 28, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Can anyone catch me up on how any of the following behave in cold process soap as far as discoloration and/or acceleration?  I haven’t made soap since September and I’m hoping to use some or all of these soon, but also trying to avoid having to make test soaps first since I only have sample sizes.
> 
> Leaves of Green
> Gothic Rose
> ...


I've soaped with Terra--it was a ciaglia soap--10 oz of shreds in 14 oz of oils.  No discoloration, and although it thickened quickly, I attribute a lot of that to the high percentage of shreds.

Only made tarts with Ol' Mossy Walls (which was lovely), but Oregon Trails has what they call a Sapmoss dupe. Sapmoss Fragrance Oil 

I've never smelled the Aveda Sapmoss, but I first discovered OT's Sapmoss 15 years ago when I was first doing M&P, and when I got back to soaping, I remembered how much I liked it and got more.  I don't think Mossy Walls smells anything like the OT dupe, but that could just be me.

OT has a few fragrances I remembered from 15 years ago--their Mysore Sandalwood is the best sandalwood I have ever found, and I also love their Mardi Gras.  Bonsai is also good, and well behaved, but it's very strong and can easily overpower things.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanks @dibbles @Milk Machine @Carly B for the insights.  It sounds like I can get away without testing Hellooo Sailor, Ol Mossy Walls and Terra.

@Carly B I have used  OT Sapmoss, and liked it, but not nearly as much as the one MMS offered and then discontinued. To my nose, it needs a little something. I agree about OT’s Mysore Sandalwood and Bonsai, but have not tried Mardi Gras.  Bonsai is especially well behaved and it’s on my list of FOs that decelerate.  I use it at 3% and it’s plenty strong.


----------



## contrinokathy (Oct 29, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> This the soap I made with the remainder of my test bottle of Rose and Peppered Plum.  It’s brown, but not nearly as dark as Seven Veils, which is almost black in my test soap (like the color of the wood these soaps are sitting on).  I added a little rose hip oil and some powdered rose petals for label appeal.  I’m not sure the shape is the best choice, but I only had enough FO for a small batch. I think the soap smells fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 69304


Love it


----------



## Carly B (Nov 2, 2022)

13 new fragrances coming in a week or two!  COMING SOON
A couple of them sound really interesting....


----------



## Milk Machine (Nov 2, 2022)

Carly B said:


> 13 new fragrances coming in a week or two!  COMING SOON
> A couple of them sound really interesting....


Thanks for that/why did you do that to me!?
A couple sound interesting...I am showing restraint with 7 on my wishlist now!


----------



## Carly B (Dec 15, 2022)

So I ordered the latest Scent Memory Sampler.  There were a couple I was interested in, and figured I could get the sampler which would save me from ordering something later that I hadn't smelled.  They're all pretty much all OK, but nothing really knocked my socks off.  I truly think I was spoiled by
the very first order I made.  Either that or I've gone nose blind with allergies this fall.

Today, it's rainy and icy, and after is showered, I doused myself in Whispers in the Library.  I've mentioned it before, but I fall in love with it again every time I use it.  It is so warm and cozy and comforting.    I've made wax tarts, soap, moisturizing spray (using a premade base) and perfume.  It turns soap dark brown, but that's OK. I can work with that.  The fragrance makes me want to curl up in a blanket with my Kindle and get lost in a good book.  The name fits it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 17, 2022)

Posting this one for posterity. Palo Santo Woods behaves extremely well and does not discolor. “A cleansing and earthy blend of palo santo, orange, cedar, clove, sage, cypress’


----------



## dibbles (Dec 17, 2022)

Gorgeous @Mobjack Bay. What do you think of the fragrance?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 17, 2022)

dibbles said:


> Gorgeous @Mobjack Bay. What do you think of the fragrance?


Thank you!  The design was inspired by a soap you made for one of the SMF challenges!  This scent is one I will use again and would keep in a lineup if I was selling. It’s deep and rich the way patchouli is, but not patchouli, with the spice and wood coming through and a bit of a lift from the citrus. I’m doing my fundraiser for the women’s shelter right now and the person who was immediately drawn to this soap selected other soaps that were scented with EOs.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 17, 2022)

Oh my, that soap is... beyond words. Just beautiful. And I love love love that you are doing a fundraiser for the women's shelter.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 17, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Oh my, that soap is... beyond words. Just beautiful. And I love love love that you are doing a fundraiser for the women's shelter.


Thank you @AliOop I‘m sure I first got the idea of doing a fundraiser from this wonderful community!


----------



## Carly B (Dec 17, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Posting this one for posterity. Palo Santo Woods behaves extremely well and does not discolor. “A cleansing and earthy blend of palo santo, orange, cedar, clove, sage, cypress’
> 
> View attachment 70087


Thanks.  I got a small bottle of that when she had her sale of all the 1 oz bottles.  So I'm hoping to make a pound of soap after the holidays.


----------

